# Just a little job



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Go in to run some water lines for a kitchen sink in walk out before drywall. Little job....newer house....

I notice that the bathroom plumbing, laundry isn't correct and won't work....

Can of worms....


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

.....


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice!

what was the C/O/silicone thing all about?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

The basement bath was roughed in on toilet wall, but he didn't use that, he built the wall over the BAck water valve, pulled off cover. Surprisingly the 4" mip adapter didn't fit, so he siliconed it! I just pushed it out. He had 2 sinks and a washing machine draining into it with 1-1/2"!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Perfectly good RI here. Instead he vented his backwater valve 30' away from the kitchen sink drain


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Who wrote that code book. Gary Busey?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ no s^^t

A DIYir....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Is that an 1-1/2" tubular trap for the washer? It didn't look like sch 40. Its so weird to see new ABS. We haven't used that here since the early 80s. Odd how some materials get phased out in some regions and not others. Definitely a can of worms job, though.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^ yes it is. I replumbed with s solvent weld 2" trap.... 

Ya it is strange..., all ABS up here


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Good lord. Yeah, I see tubular 1-1/2" used for tub drains, occasionally. That is why I check each time before I cable out a tub drain. I broke one once...once.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

alberteh said:


> Nice!
> 
> what was the C/O/silicone thing all about?


That was a drain (or vent) tied into the access cover for a backwater valve. Not sure if they use those up your way, but where the pipe tied in was supposed to be for access to the flap, not a place to connect a pipe.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

So I'm still kinda new to plumbing and up in new Hampshire we don't use abs anymore. So i was looking at ur ye joints and noticed that it was yellow. Is all abs glue yellow? Or is it some type of cold weather glue?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

budders said:


> So I'm still kinda new to plumbing and up in new Hampshire we don't use abs anymore. So i was looking at ur ye joints and noticed that it was yellow. Is all abs glue yellow? Or is it some type of cold weather glue?


Just so we know... Those aren't "my joints" lol. They were done by the handyman

yes all ABS down here, glue is yellow.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Just so we know... Those aren't "my joints" lol. They were done by the handyman yes all ABS down here, glue is yellow.


I was starting to wonder,the waterlines look,well bad.lol


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Lol i thought that too one pic of one of those crimp rings looked a little off and the pipe wasnt even all the way on the fitting


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

pathmaker:

i saw that it was a backwater valve i was wondering what the genius handyman tied into it. 

we usually don't use them (normally closed) we are required to use a normally open within 1M of the outside wall so a normally closed is pretty pointless anywhere else in the system.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

You showed the before. I hope you tore all that out and did it to code. You have after pics?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Will do ^^^


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like the drain line starts out 2" and reduces to 1 1/2". That's a no-no.....


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

.....


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good. We usually transition to copper for the stubs.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Looks good. We usually transition to copper for the stubs.


Same here.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I never have. What is the reason. I'm sure uponor makes those.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> I never have. What is the reason. I'm sure uponor makes those.


uponor makes them the reason we do it is we can use the copper Ruffin straps and solder the stub outs for a ridgid stub out. The other advantage is it is already caped. You can make red and blue stub outs up and have them setting in the shop ready for the next shower or sink.


----------

